# schengen visa rejected by germany



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

hello friends, 

i applied for schengen visa few days back and today i got rejection letter saying that my travel docs were forged. and i have not given them any such docs, these docs provided to me by my travel agency.

i gave 6 months bank statement (authentic), my car purchase agreement (as my asset)

i intended to visit Germany next month for visit for ten days but since it is rejected what should i do now? how to re-apply or appeal ?

this is very frustrating ...

any advise or refer to an expert in these matters will be highly appreciable.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

By the sound of it, the travel agency has sent some documents which the immigration people don't like - it could well be there doucments and not yours.

Have you spoken to the travel agency - what do they say is forged ? Are you sure its not your bank statements or car purchase agreement that they doubt ?


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> By the sound of it, the travel agency has sent some documents which the immigration people don't like - it could well be there doucments and not yours.
> 
> Have you spoken to the travel agency - what do they say is forged ? Are you sure its not your bank statements or car purchase agreement that they doubt ?


My visa, my car purchase agreement, my bank statement 100% Genuine. no question on that. I doubt this problem only came from Travel Agency. 



and i spoke to travel agency they said it is dummy booking which everyone makes but if u call airline or hotel they will trel u it is genuine. i dont understand this part. but whatever is done i need help on this  :help:


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, if the booking was a dummy booking, then it is probably the fault of your agency. 

Did they hand it in as an confirmed booking? Then the Embassy might think it was a fake document, or that you were providing documents which don't show your true intention.

You should check if you can bring the agency to court, and ask for a refund. 

From what I understand, visa applications were signed by you, or your agent? If it was you who signed it ( which would be logical) you are responsible for all the stuff that is handed in. Knowingly or unknowingly does not seem to change the issue. 

I would suggest you cancel your trip now and go some place else, as you soon don't seem to be require a visa anyway ( EU visa waiver for Emiratis expected to be ratified soon | GulfNews.com )


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

despaired said:


> Well, if the booking was a dummy booking, then it is probably the fault of your agency.
> 
> Did they hand it in as an confirmed booking? Then the Embassy might think it was a fake document, or that you were providing documents which don't show your true intention.
> 
> ...



Visa application was filled at VFS Global and only dummy bookings were made via travel agency including travel insurance and hotel booking. 

as you said i should apply else where, will it not be in system that i applied for Germany and now i am applying for Italy for example?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sub0 said:


> will it not be in system that i applied for Germany and now i am applying for Italy for example?


Yes, but if the reason for the rejection is a problem with a hotel booking, the making of a correct booking may be accepted and the original 'error' ignored.

No way to find out other than having a try.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You were denied a Schengen visa, not a German visa, big difference. Italy is also a Schengen country so you would be applying for a Schengen visa as well, just through the Italian embassy.

Frankly, I'd go back to VFS or the German consulate to find out why you were denied the first visa. It's pretty odd given you're Emirati and they generally don't have problems obtaining the Schengen visas. There was probably something off about the dummy booking via the travel agency. Was it a ****e little office in Bur Dubai or Dnata?

Do you have actual flight bookings? Alternatively you can go to booking.com and book a refundable hotel in Germany and use that as your proof of intent. Once you get the visa you can always cancel the booking!


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

maybe they didn't like the fake travel insurance. your bookings should be real even if you haven't paid money yet or the booking is cancellable. they should be verifiable at the hotel / airlines / insurance company. if you only had the travel agency give you a printout with no actual booking made, then that would be considered fake documents. 

resubmit using actual bookings. most likely you'll have to get actual travel insurance (paid for). and include a note that it was the travel agency that provided you fake bookings.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

A lot of people use dummy bookings for flights but I've never heard of dummy booking for travel insurance and hotel. Just use booking.com and cancel before the deadline if this wasn't the hotel you were planning to use anyway. As for travel insurance, I would say get a real one. It's not that expensive and you can get one that covers the travel dates you have in mind. Once you have all this, try resubmitting.


----------



## evi kafet (Nov 3, 2016)

*confused*

i dont really understnd this,i am very confused now,any help on this question plz?yesterday i was at the embassy for my passport,it was schengen visa an invitation from a relative,he registered me there at the imigration at germany with a health insurance for me.
he came here him self to ghana together with her own documents and we went to the embassy to apply for the visa.
next one week i went there for my passport,and they called the police to come and investigate my bank statement because it seems like forged,now still they are invistigating my bank statement and it was made by an agency.now i dont know what to do


----------



## Leos (May 9, 2018)

*Confused*

@evi kafet what happened? Did you had the chance to apply again? The same thing has happen to me oo. Medaase


----------

